# The 2 Best Cigars Ever Made...IMO



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

In all my years and countless cigars I've smoked, I think it all boils down to the following being the 2 best ever.....

Liga Privada #9 Toro
Arturo Fuente #77 Shark

What wins between the two? That all depends on what mood I'm in I guess. So I'm calling it a tie for #1.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Imo 46 > 77


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> In all my years and countless cigars I've smoked, I think it all boils down to the following being the 2 best ever.....
> 
> Liga Privada #9 Toro
> Arturo Fuente #77 Shark
> ...


#77 anejo or opus?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a LP #9 resting, but yes the Anejo Shark is a great smoke!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> #77 anejo or opus?


Anejo


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Love me a good shark! Haven't smoked enough LP9's, but I've got a robusto that's about to hit a year in the humi come this summer. Sounds like it's about time to light 'er up!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

My vote goes to the Liga


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Dread said:


> My vote goes to the Liga


Well, I do admit to smoking more of the Liga #9's than Sharks. So by sheer volume, maybe it does win as "the best ever".

So, we have winner! Liga Privada #9 Toro....best cigar ever rolled!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

couldnt agree more. LP#9 has been my number 1 smoke for over a year and still running. its going to be hard to top it


----------



## Sultanc (Jun 17, 2010)

Both of those cigars are in my top 10. As far as top 2 I have to go with the Padron 40th and the Tatuaje Black Label!!!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm leaning Liga

Nice and leathery


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I really enjoy the shark, but I haven't ever tried the LP#9. I think you should send me one of each immediately so I can accurately judge between the two!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I really enjoy the shark, but I haven't ever tried the LP#9. I think you should send me one of each immediately so I can accurately judge between the two!


Love your thought process there Kevin - maybe we need 2 perspectives on those 2 smokes???


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm leaning toward the liga 9 too, but Belicoso! :banana:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you guys kiddin me (Liga Privada) .I know I'm on the wrong side by saying this but,CC MC belicoso,Partagus SP2,and Ramon Allones Gigantes is on my all time best list


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Love your thought process there Kevin - maybe we need 2 perspectives on those 2 smokes???


Nope, I think we need 3 lol:third:


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

You know, for the first time I can say I've actually smoked both of those. I agree 100% on the Shark. The #9 I had was a robusto, and it was indeed delicious, but I smoked it right out of the B&M humi and it may not have been at optimal RH. Don't get me wrong, it was great though


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

BigBenny said:


> You know, for the first time I can say I've actually smoked both of those. I agree 100% on the Shark. The #9 I had was a robusto, and it was indeed delicious, but I smoked it right out of the B&M humi and it may not have been at optimal RH. Don't get me wrong, it was great though


Yes...those #9's really need to be brought down to the low 60's RH to taste great. They're a night and day cigar depending on the RH. They like to be smoked a little dry as has been mentioned before both by myself and others.

So why isn't a T-52 on the short list? Well, after smoking many and buying at least 6 boxes of the normal vitoals I have to say that cigar is far too inconsistent. You can have a really great T-52 and then open another box and not exactly be overwhelmed.

I had one box of T-52 Double Coronas that were out-of-this-world fabulous. I'd probably say "that particular box of cigars" were the finest smokes I've ever had. HOWEVER, all the other T-52's I've smoked have not come close to replicating those. Yes, they're good....really good but not "orgasmic good". Do I still buy them? Sure.....but the #9 wins.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive had one LP #9, but it was an Oscuro, and it was great! How does it differ to the regular #9?

As far as the Anejo Shark ... darn Yummy!!! Im a big fan of all the Anejos.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Had my first LP#9 the other day.Wonderful! Tough to find though..!

My top two: OpusX Petit lancero...and Bolivar RC. Consistent and heavenly!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll keep this related to NC's. The Anejo 77 is hands down the best NC I have ever had.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Who said no CC's? That's like asking for the best two sports cars and saying no British cars allowed


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

A big shout out to DanR who sent me a #9 robusto on a Noob PIF the other day - now you guys got me excited.

Thanks again Dan!:smoke:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont Ive had 1 # 9 and 2 T-52s. The 2 T-52 were probally the best cigars Ive ever had. They were both fantastic. 

I have another #9 resting in the humi becasue I wanted to try another one, becasue the first one I had was good but it didnt blow me away. I guess it could have been RH then. 

Currently I have 3 T-52 toros, 5 52 pigs and the #9. I gotta hunt down some Dirty rats and some #9 pigs if I ever can. 

I willl try anything released under the LP line thats for sure.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Liga privada, I have a box of #9 ,and T-52's, #9 pig,T-52 pig,and a box of dirty rats,so I'm a Liga privada fan. but I would never say they are the best cigar ever made.The shark with a year rest is a better cigar by a mile.than the Liga privada This is one of the great things about this hobby,if you think either is the best cigar ever made you have many,many more cigars to try. smoking for about 20yrs and some of the guys on this site make me feel like a newbie.Good luck with your journey,I would like to know your opinion about this thread in a year.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill be the first to admit I havent had a ton of cigars or have been smoking them for very long. 

If there are that many cigars that are better then the LPs I say that a good thing. Im looking foward to it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

loki993 said:


> Ill be the first to admit I havent had a ton of cigars or have been smoking them for very long.
> 
> If there are that many cigars that are better then the LPs I say that a good thing. Im looking foward to it.


Its all subjective, one persons trash is anothers treasure and ones treasure is anothers trash.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

In fear that they might be phased out, I just made the #9 my first box purchase!

Can't wait!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never had the LP's but I've got 2 from the original release that I have in the humi. Maybe it's time to spark some of those up? I'm thinking of waiting till the sun comes out and I can enjoy it on the patio with a nice glass of 15yr Glennfidich!


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Apparently I need to add two more cigars to the gotta try now list. The list is just so dang big lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

billkell said:


> In fear that they might be phased out, I just made the #9 my first box purchase!
> 
> Can't wait!


Less chance of them being phased than product just being severely limited due to the nature of the No 9 Wrapper/binder/filler.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Author: MoreBeer, looks @ title, how did I know this was going to be about Liga Privada? :ss

love the Liga Privadas. They're on a very short, scratch that, extremely exclusive short list of must buy boxes or two once I get all these other purchases paid off, Lol. it's a shame I had to smoke my last #9 a few weeks ago though. about another week and I might start twitching n sh!t.... 


I'd have to think long and hard about it but I'm not sure I'd rate them in top 2 but I'd have to say that right now they're definitely in my top 5 w/ Opus and a couple CCs.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

#77 Anejo.......
How can one express the delicious experience? The subtle expressions of raisin, the hint of rich bitter chocolate, possibly the sense of cognac or fine brandy, or could it be the masculine leather, dry roasted walnuts and spices that make one's mouth water in anticipation?
Ah, the senses are forever in awe of what's created by the anejo...the perfect awesomeness that a cigar imparts!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Six words: Don Carlos Lancero, Casa Fuente Lancero

I love the #9s and the Sharks both. They are mighty fine smokes but in my opinion are simply outclassed by the cigars listed above.


----------

